# In need of advice...



## lithodora (May 24, 2012)

About 2 months ago I decided to plant up my 10g tank.
I'm new and it won't let me post the image...
i.imgur.com/3TmBQ.jpg 
First advice I got was to change the fish...He won't leave the plants alone. The micro sword is really micro now... I don't know what to do with the guy, but that isn't why I'm here. 

The tank has grown quite a bit. I clean it every week and change 2 gallons of the water out. Regardless by the time I go to clean on the weekend the entire thing is covered in a green algae. Much worse than before I had plants... which is what I was trying to avoid, so I planted.

The plants are covered in the slimy green stuff...

I just don't know what to do.

*c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If it as bad as you say, turning the light out for 4-5 days should take care of it. Algae needs light to stay alive just like your plants do. Your plants should be able to withstand the few days without light, but likely the algae won't.

Once you have done that, you should reduce the time your light is on. Start somewhere around 8hrs and work from there. You may also have too much light.

Can you post your light info? Type/wattage?


----------



## lithodora (May 24, 2012)

I am using 2 13watt CFL. Just some GE light that fit that ballast from walmart. 
I have the light on a timer and reduced it down to about 8 hours after I got the plants established. I thought that should do it, but it didn't. I noticed tonight there is algae on the plastic around the lights even. I was thinking it might be to much light and go down to one bulb. First I'll cut the light for the few days. 

The plants are in Eco Complete Planted Black Aquarium Substrate I got from Petco.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

What is the fish in question? How big is he/she?

If it's slimy, does it also smell? It could be Cyanobacter sp, a bacteria we usually call an algae. In that case, water changes and a blackout are in order.
Do you have any window light/natural light hitting the tank?

Still, what fish is a very big question. If it's eating plants, it's a herbivore, and herbivores in 10 gallon tanks are often a problem from the get go. If it's a goldfish, that's the source right there.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

lithodora said:


> About 2 months ago I decided to plant up my 10g tank.
> I'm new and it won't let me post the image...
> i.imgur.com/3TmBQ.jpg
> First advice I got was to change the fish...He won't leave the plants alone. The micro sword is really micro now... I don't know what to do with the guy, but that isn't why I'm here.
> ...


Hello lith...

Small tanks are a challenge for even the most experienced tank keeper. The reason being, there isn't enough water and oxygen in a small tank to keep the water chemistry stable.

I'm going to say what most people are likely thinking and that is to recommend you get a larger tank if at all possible. The larger the tank, the better your chances of success. I'd recommend at least a 30 gallon. A larger tank will hold more oxygen for your fish and with large, frequent water changes on your part, keep a healthy level of minerals for your plants.

Just a couple of thoughts to consider or not.

B


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Indeed the fish needs to go.What size is the tank?Goldfish are omnivores and they need veggies in their diet.When they are in a planted tank,usually the plants become the veggies lol.Hes also way too big to be in there.Comets need a pond essentially.You can get away with a very large tank,though the most common,a 55 is still really too small for comets.

Good work on the tank though it looks nice.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh yeah the plant behind the ship and on the far right,is a ribbon plant.Thats non aquatic so it also needs to go.It manes a very lovely houseplant though if youve a green thumb.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

A fair percentage of that goldfish's food passes right through the intestine and into the water. They are notoriously inefficient feeders - carp work on the 'eat a lot, digest a little' principle. He's a plant eater, in with plants, so he has his food. You feed him. He pollutes. He is an algae producing machine.
He's also an eventual 10 inch fish in a 20 inch tank. If you do right by him, he will outgrow that tank quickly - your algae problems are the result of that process already kicking in.
For now, 50% weekly water changes are in order, forever, unless you go to twice weekly 50%. When it comes to goldfish in tanks, I'm no fan. They're pond fish. In tanks, they need a minimum of 30 gallons each, and tons of maintenance. They're too much work for me.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you do have cyanobacteria, as mentioned it is really not a type of algae although the brightest, prettiest green you ever saw. As such, blackouts aren't always successful. I got it once almost 2yrs ago now and a 5 day complete and total blackout helped but it was still there.


----------



## lithodora (May 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the responses. I had my windows drive fail so I dealt with that fire first.

I'll put this in a better form


10 gallon tank
2X 13 watt CFL lights
1 Comet :fish5:
Some non-aquatic plants in the mix

*"Get a bigger tank"*


BBradbury said:


> Small tanks are a challenge for even the most experienced tank keeper. The reason being, there isn't enough water and oxygen in a small tank to keep the water chemistry stable.
> 
> I'm going to say what most people are likely thinking and that is to recommend you get a larger tank if at all possible. The larger the tank, the better your chances of success. I'd recommend at least a 30 gallon.


This tank was the former home of a beta who was a gift from a friend to one of the kids. Came in a bowl.... We upgraded to a 1 gallon. Then we moved him to a 5 gallon. About a year later I got the 10 gallon which was his home before he died after about 3 years. Going to a 30 or larger tank would be great but convince _*her*_ to let me get one... Probably not going to happen.

I figured some small fish would be in order so he was replaced by some neon tetras, some of which tried to play "finding Nemo" and managed to get into the filter. I was left with two who, being schooling fish, didn't get along any longer and managed to wound one another enough to be fatal in the end.

*Current Fish*


navigator black said:


> What is the fish in question? How big is he/she?


Currently the occupant is a Comet. I didn't actually want the fish, but the guy at Petco said, "can't go wrong with a goldfish"... Same people that sold me non-aquatic plants for my aquarium.

He is about 4~5" long. I have talked to a co-worker who has a pond and I think he'll be moving to a new home soon.

*Houseplants do not go in the aquarium*


majerah1 said:


> Oh yeah the plant behind the ship and on the far right,is a ribbon plant.Thats non aquatic so it also needs to go.It manes a very lovely houseplant though if youve a green thumb.


Thankfully I spent years working in greenhouses. I'll do fairly well with the dracena and the peace lily which currently are both in the tank. I have a credit at Petco because I complained after I did research about the plants when I got home. The sales guy assured me would do great. I knew what they were, but I thought, well they're selling them and they're in the tank, so perhaps...

The problem is the only place I can get plants is about an hour away. I did lots of research before going and had plants in mind, but they didn't have any of them. So I had to go with what looked nice. It's been a few months and I'm better informed, so I'll go in and get more someday, but first...

_*The Algae must go*_



navigator black said:


> If it's slimy, does it also smell? It could be Cyanobacter sp, a bacteria we usually call an algae.





jrman83 said:


> If you do have cyanobacteria, as mentioned it is really not a type of algae although the brightest, prettiest green you ever saw.


From the brief descriptions and google search, cyanbacteria it is. Bright green and a very earthy smell to the tank. Like a greenhouse actually. 

_*The plan of action*_


Get Goldie to a new home
Remove non-aquatic plants
Continued black out (started after my first reply the other day)
Without a fish do some cycling!
....
profit?


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Sound like you've had quite a bit of fun lol, also sounds like you've had a lot of great advice, I just want to add one tiny thing, goldfish have no stomachs and need to constanly eat and therefore constantly defecate and from what I've heard very few plants last long with goldies and have heard more trouble with keeping them than anything, personally Id rehome the comet, buy a heater and go back to betta's


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

"You can't go wrong with a comet"... that clerk did you no favours! Still, I think you're on track if he finds himself in a pond soon - you'll both be happier. Wait a minute, the comet needs to be in a pond, not the poor clerk...

Small tanks work best with fish that top out at two inches. When you start with a bowl, a 10 looks big, but. I keep killifish - tough little survivors - and they get 10 gallons per pair. To me, a 10 is the minimum size that isn't a huge amount of work - the smaller the tank, the more work and time it takes.

Cyano is a water pollution bacteria, although it may be a reason we're here - it's a primitive tough life form that produces a ton of oxygen, and may have helped prep our atmosphere back in the day. That was good of them, but we aren't gasping around the fishtank and it has to go. I do total blackouts with a towel over the tank for 5-6 days, followed by big water changes. There is a degree of manual removal/siphoning involved.
Sometimes it works on the first try, sometimes it takes 2-3 goes.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Sounds like you're on the right track.

killing the lights and stopping all feeding will kill of the algae and clear the tank.

then resume with less duration lighting and feeding and adjust untill you find the amount of lights and feeding that allows the plants to thrive but not the algae.

my .02


----------

